# August Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 July 2005)

Yes, it's stock tipping competition entry time everyone! Entries for the August competition are now open.

Once again, Marketech - online and full service CFD and margined Foreign Exchange trading specialists - have been kind enough to sponsor the competition, so if you are interested in CFD's then go and check them out. They will be happy to answer any questions you might have.

Now it's time to recap the rules of the competition:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock.

3. The winner is the person whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between August 1 and August 31.

The first placegetter will receive a years subscription to their choice of either Shares, Personal Investor, Money or Wealth Creator magazine (or $50 cash). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on July 31 to enter. Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread. Once selected, you CANNOT change your stock for any reason.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Fleeta (25 July 2005)

Profit season month...good chance to see some big movements. I'll go with CKL (Colorpak) hoping its maiden result is above expectations.


----------



## son of baglimit (26 July 2005)

gimme FRE - gotta get off nms, given me grief.


----------



## krisbarry (26 July 2005)

LVL for me thanks 

krisbarry


----------



## canny (26 July 2005)

back on NEO please Joe. August and September will be their months, and it looks like starting from a fairly low price.

Sorry Silverfox - my turn for NEO again!!!! Try VTI!!!!


----------



## markrmau (26 July 2005)

Hi Joe, could I please have Red5 - RED.

I read a very good book about a car named Red5 once, and he won the race. (Hopefully I didn't spoil it for anyone).


----------



## chicken (26 July 2005)

Chicken sticks with SBM  as their GOLD PRODUCTION is being ramped up ....


----------



## krisbarry (26 July 2005)

chicken said:
			
		

> Chicken sticks with SBM  as their GOLD PRODUCTION is being ramped up ....




LOL, I like your emphasis on the word "ramped"


----------



## resourceful_man (26 July 2005)

Put me down for SKG (skynetglobal)

Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow (26 July 2005)

resourceful_man said:
			
		

> Put me down for SKG (skynetglobal)
> 
> Thanks.




resourceful_man... you need to have a minimum of 10 posts to enter the competition. However, if you are at 10 posts or more at midnight on July 31, your entry will be accepted.


----------



## chicken (26 July 2005)

krisbarry said:
			
		

> LOL, I like your emphasis on the word "ramped"



Smuggler...you are the greatest ramper remember LOK...looksmart....when I said their GOLD PRODUCTION will be ramped up...they said they will produce 150K ozs.....it will most probably be closer to 200000 ozs....so their forecast is conservative......


----------



## son of baglimit (26 July 2005)

this has happened to me before - 'fre' up prior to the comp starting - hold off  till august 1 please.


----------



## el_ninj0 (27 July 2005)

UNW for me please joe.


----------



## excalibur (27 July 2005)

Hi Joe,
May I have ERG please?

Thanks


----------



## sam76 (27 July 2005)

Hi Joe,

DBS please.

Thanks


----------



## gaga (28 July 2005)

there can be only 1 
and that 1 is VTI 
1-99  RESULTS  FOR  WATER  MAY  BE OUT  BEFOR END  OF  AUG .THEN AGAIN  MAYBE  NOT  . SO ILL HAVE VTI  FOR SEPT ALSO :)


----------



## crocdee (29 July 2005)

i'll take AIM thanks JB
regards croc


----------



## RichKid (29 July 2005)

gaga said:
			
		

> there can be only 1
> and that 1 is VTI
> 1-99  RESULTS  FOR  WATER  MAY  BE OUT  BEFOR END  OF  AUG .THEN AGAIN  MAYBE  NOT  . SO ILL HAVE VTI  FOR SEPT ALSO :)




Hi,
Check the first post in this thread please to see if you qualify for the comp.


----------



## TjamesX (29 July 2005)

Joe,

I'll go for BDL


----------



## RichKid (29 July 2005)

QGC (Queensland Gas) for me please Joe.

There are a lot of broker reports on the company site www.qgc.com.au

Also a thread on QGC.


----------



## canny (29 July 2005)

RichKid said:
			
		

> QGC (Queensland Gas) for me please Joe.
> 
> There are a lot of broker reports on the company site www.qgc.com.au
> 
> Also a thread on QGC.




Jeez rich kid - QGC is one of my constant battles. It starts and stops, coughs and runs. It SHOULD be trading strongly, but can't seem to sustain a rise for long. I sold this week after several frustrations with it!! I always keep it on watch - but it DRIVES ME MAD!!
Good luck, but I don't think it'll be a winner!


----------



## RichKid (29 July 2005)

canny said:
			
		

> Jeez rich kid - QGC is one of my constant battles. It starts and stops, coughs and runs. It SHOULD be trading strongly, but can't seem to sustain a rise for long. I sold this week after several frustrations with it!! I always keep it on watch - but it DRIVES ME MAD!!
> Good luck, but I don't think it'll be a winner!




Yep, it's been a tough one to trade short term but it's due to all the activity of the last six months. Should be quieter now. More in the QGC thread.


----------



## brerwallabi (29 July 2005)

Well i'll pick NMC.


----------



## Bingo (30 July 2005)

OPM please.

Bingo


----------



## mime (30 July 2005)

Stx thanks.


----------



## doctorj (30 July 2005)

FAR


----------



## Milk Man (30 July 2005)

BGF please Joe


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (30 July 2005)

I'll go SLX again, thanks.


----------



## dutchie (30 July 2005)

G'day Joe

I'll try MGO please.


----------



## MARKETWAVES (31 July 2005)

NEM. .........

  HERES  WHY  ....

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1763


----------



## Porper (31 July 2005)

I wanted BGF, my latest purchase, but see it is taken, damn.:iagree:

Anyway, one that has been on the watchlist for donkey's is RHT which has just broken out.

RHT for me please Joe.


----------



## Battman64 (31 July 2005)

*GTP* is my first choice or
TAH second choice.


----------



## ob1kenobi (31 July 2005)

Hi Joe,

I'll go out on a limb here. AWL thanks.


----------



## GreatPig (31 July 2005)

JRV for me please.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## resourceful_man (1 August 2005)

unfortunately I didn't read your post until this morning   

I'll do my 10th post today and maybe you can all take a vote.


----------

